# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển Nhân viên Kỹ thuật ngành tự động hóa

## dammekythuat

Do nhu cầu mở rộng kinh doanh, DAT cần tuyển Nhân Viên Kỹ Thuật với số lượng: 3 người, Địa điểm làm việc: TP HCM
Số lượng: 3 người                                                                       Cấp bậc: Nhân viên
Địa điểm làm việc: TP HCM
Mức lương: 4.0 ~ 6.0 triệu

Mô tả công việc :
Triển khai thực hiện hệ thống điều khiển theo từng dự án.
Thi công đấu nối tủ điện.
Bảo hành bảo trì thiết bị.
Thời gian làm việc: giờ hành chính.
Yêu cầu:
Tốt nghiệp Trung cấp nghề/Cao đẳng chuyên ngành: Cơ điện tử, điện công nghiệp hoặc các ngành kỹ thuật điện.
Nhân viên là Nam, tuổi từ 20 – 27.
Đọc tốt bảng vẽ kỹ thuật, tài liệu tiếng Anh, hiểu biết thiết bị điện công nghiệp.
Khéo tay, cẩn thận, biết thao tác và sử dụng tốt các dụng cụ kỹ thuật điện.
Có khả năng làm việc độc lập, làm việc theo nhóm, tính đồng đội.
Tuân thủ kỹ luật lao động, có trách nhiệm công việc.
Trung thực, nhiệt tình, ham học hỏi, cầu tiến.
Quyền lợi:
Các chế độ đãi ngộ theo qui định của công ty (chế độ nghỉ mát hàng năm, team building, lương tháng 13, thưởng tết dương lịch, thưởng cuối năm…)
Được hưởng chế độ bảo hiểm theo đúng luật lao động Việt Nam: BHYT, BHXH, BHTN.
Tham gia các hoạt động văn hóa, thể thao của công ty.
Được tham gia các khoá đào tạo hỗ trợ cho công việc.
Được làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp, năng động, cơ hội tốt để tạo nên thu nhập cao, phát triển nghề nghiệp.
Hồ sơ ứng tuyển gồm:
Bản giới thiệu kinh  nghiệm quá trình làm việc hoặc Sơ yếu lý lịch, bằng cấp, chứng chỉ các lọai.
Bảng điểm học tập , chứng nhận kinh nghiệm đơn vị cũ (nếu có), hình 3x4
Hồ sơ ghi rõ vị trí dự tuyển.
Công ty sẽ mời phỏng vấn nếu hồ sơ phù hợp.
Hồ sơ gửi về email: recruitment@ dattech.com.vn
Người liên hệ: Ms Vi
Điện thoại: 08 37 157 567 Ext: 28

----------

